# electrical problem



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi all:

My 1996 Altima is have a communication problem between the engine computer and transmission computer.. I do not rememeber the error code... But I was wondering if anyone as seen or heard of the problem? 

PM


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Have you checked to see if the TCU is faulty?


----------

